# Long weekend



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Enjoy your long weekend courtesy of the Labor Movement:thumbup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I always enjoy it. My birthday is the 4th and normally falls right inline with the holiday.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Mr Rewire said:


> Enjoy your long weekend courtesy of the Labor Movement:thumbup:


Enjoy .

I'm working get the money wile it's there...:thumbup:


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

Mr Rewire said:


> Enjoy your long weekend courtesy of the Labor Movement:thumbup:


Dan I will enjoy it. Lots of things planned. Waiting for the wife to come home now. Enjoy yours also.

Charlie


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

We work four tens, So four day weekend! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: I'm not gonna want to go to work on tues! :laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Holidays don't mean anything to us... all we know is work.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Holidays don't mean anything to us... all we know is work.


I'm gonna enjoy it while i'm young!


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Work tomorrow morning coring an 8" deck on the 10th floor over a lawyers desk for two poke-thru floor boxes and fishing cables. 
Old 12" x 12" ceiling tile that you need a special tool to take them out is the ceiling space I have to work in. 

I don't get OT

At least we get to eat duck stew tomorrow night.

Sent from your mom's iPhone. She says hi.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Wireman191 said:


> We work four tens, So four day weekend! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: I'm not gonna want to go to work on tues! :laughing:


We work seven twelves and I am off Saturday and Monday to celebrate.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

walkerj said:


> Work tomorrow morning coring an 8" deck on the 10th floor over a lawyers desk for two poke-thru floor boxes and fishing cables.
> Old 12" x 12" ceiling tile that you need a special tool to take them out is the ceiling space I have to work in.
> 
> I don't get OT
> ...


I just drilled three holes for those boxes yesterday. What brand did you go with? I'm ordering hubbell but have never installed these before. I need power and network connections in the same box. These things are $$$$!!


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

running dummy said:


> I just drilled three holes for those boxes yesterday. What brand did you go with? I'm ordering hungrily but have never installed these before. I need power and network connections in the same box. These things are $$$$!!


Yes they are not cheap. 
I am using wiremold. 

Today was the worst Saturday I have ever worked. 

I got spun like a top by the core drill. 

Core drill won. 









Sent from your mom's iPhone. She says hi.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

walkerj said:


> Yes they are not cheap.
> I am using wiremold.
> 
> Today was the worst Saturday I have ever worked.
> ...


 

OOUUCCHH!!:whistling2:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I started my weekend on Wednesday afternoon, turned off the company phones and emails and will not check them till Tuesday morning. Right now I am sitting on the deck of a condo we rent in NH overlooking a great mountain valley on a beautiful day. The wife and kids are off doing horse rides and I have a pleasant buzz on. Life is good. :thumbsup:

If there was work up here I would move here.


EDIT: By the way, the union did nothing to help me get Thur and Friday off paid.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

RIVETER said:


> We work seven twelves and I am off Saturday and Monday to celebrate.


 I love that schedule! Its been three years since i did that.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Holidays don't mean anything to us... all we know is work.


 Work to live, Not live to work:thumbsup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Since I'm taking Monday off I decided on a Hihat job on Sunday.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

cdnelectrician said:


> I'm gonna enjoy it while i'm young!


I'm gonna make it while I'm young....:whistling2:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

We work almost all holidays. Almost all our clients people are off so we have sites to ourselves so we jump on the opportunity and then take off some time during the week.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Wireman191 said:


> Work to live, Not live to work:thumbsup:


 
Lately, my company's been running me, instead of me running the company


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

We got more done in one day today than we would have in two normal work days since we could work without tripping over plumbers, HVAC guys and ceiling grid installers all day long. Monday should hopefully be the same. I offered to pay my guys holiday pay Monday, plus their normal hours, if they wanted to work, and all but one said they'd be there. This should be a very productive and profitable weekend.

Thank you labor movement! :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Well it is wrapping up, boy does that suck. Summer is over, the kids go to school tomorrow. I will have to turn my phone back on and start checking what will likely be well over 200 emails since last Wednesday afternoon.

Right now I am on the road heading back home, it should have been a 3.5 hour ride and it will be more like 5.5 with all the traffic we are hitting.

Hot, humid and no AC.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Well it is wrapping up, boy does that suck. Summer is over, the kids go to school tomorrow. I will have to turn my phone back on and start checking what will likely be well over 200 emails since last Wednesday afternoon.
> 
> Right now I am on the road heading back home, it should have been a 3.5 hour ride and it will be more like 5.5 with all the traffic we are hitting.
> 
> Hot, humid and no AC.


 
the rented infinity doesn't have a/c?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> the rented infinity doesn't have a/c?


That was one of the reasons I rented it last time.:laughing:

We have the wife's Suburban and it needs a new AC compressor and a line set to the rear AC coil. Seeing as I don't usually ride in this one I have been putting off having it fixed.:jester:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

BBQ said:


> That was one of the reasons I rented it last time.:laughing:
> 
> We have the wife's Suburban and it needs a new AC compressor and a line set to the rear AC coil. Seeing as I don't usually ride in this one I have been putting off having it fixed.:jester:


 
out of sight, out of mind:whistling2:

AND it's almost fall:thumbup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> If there was work up here I would move here.


There is a reason why I call New Hampshire "North Massachusetts." :whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> There is a reason why I call New Hampshire "North Massachusetts." :whistling2: :laughing:


:confused1::confused1::confused1:


I passed a large electrical supply house, I think next time I may go in and ask what ECs do the type of work I do.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> :confused1::confused1::confused1:


Because so many from Mass. go up to N.H., either to vacation or to retire, or to escape from the taxes. 




> I passed a large electrical supply house, I think next time I may go in and ask what ECs do the type of work I do.



http://www.geminielectricinc.com/


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Because so many from Mass. go up to N.H., either to vacation or to retire, or to escape from the taxes.


You could also call it south Quebec, 'Norther' RI or Northernmost CT.:jester:





http://www.geminielectricinc.com/

Good point.:thumbsup:


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

I moved across the border to Southern NH. Property taxes are high, but they are less than what I was paying in MA.LOL Still close enough to service my regular areas daily. Less than 35 miles to where I normally go.

Not sure how the local EC's are doing. One of these days I will get my NH license...

Tom


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

davis9 said:


> Still close enough to service my regular areas daily. Less than 35 miles to where I normally go.


I would like to move to the White Mountain area, kind of a long commute to southern MA / RI from there.


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

BBQ said:


> I would like to move to the White Mountain area, kind of a long commute to southern MA / RI from there.


I know a guy who moved to Jim Thorpe PA and drives into Philly for work everyday. That's a 2 hour drive, at a minimum. Even longer at the end of the day. I could never do it.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> I know a guy who moved to Jim Thorpe PA and drives into Philly for work everyday. That's a 2 hour drive, at a minimum. Even longer at the end of the day. I could never do it.


On a great day this is a 3.5 hour trip, today its more than 5 hours.


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

BBQ said:


> On a great day this is a 3.5 hour trip, today its more than 5 hours.


That's to far dude. You'll never see your kids.
I don't mind driving an hour or even a little more. Once I hit that hour and a half mark, I am not a happy camper!


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I would like to move to the White Mountain area, kind of a long commute to southern MA / RI from there.


Yes, that would be too far. Be too far for me. I can be in the lakes region in 60 mins from here and Woonsocket in 90 min.:thumbup:

Tom


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Just finished my weekend also. 14 hrs Saturday, 16 hrs Sunday, and 9 hrs today. But I will be off long weekend coming up for the Richmond race with the boys.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

MarkyMark said:


> We got more done in one day today than we would have in two normal work days since we could work without tripping over plumbers, HVAC guys and ceiling grid installers all day long. Monday should hopefully be the same. I offered to pay my guys holiday pay Monday, plus their normal hours, if they wanted to work, and all but one said they'd be there. This should be a very productive and profitable weekend.
> 
> Thank you labor movement! :laughing:


If my our men work the holiday it's double time plus 8 hrs for holiday pay, so actually triple time for the first 8.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Went to the range yesterday, shot up about 400 rounds before got called into work. Drove an hour into the woods and up a mountain and the problem cleared itself.
Rained all day today, happy labor Day.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> You could also call it south Quebec, 'Norther' RI or Northernmost CT.:jester:


:laughing::laughing:





> http://www.geminielectricinc.com/
> 
> Good point.:thumbsup:


Looks like a lot of their work overlaps yours. :whistling2:


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

We were at Branson Saturday and the temps were in the high 90s got up Sunday at Bennet Springs to rain and low 70s went trout fishing later in the afternoon. today it was 50 outside man what happened to summer,hit the stream at 7 and fished till 11:30 packed the van and headed home. Just finished getting the work lined up for tommorrow.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

BBQ said:


> I started my weekend on Wednesday afternoon, turned off the company phones and emails and will not check them till Tuesday morning. Right now I am sitting on the deck of a condo we rent in NH overlooking a great mountain valley on a beautiful day. The wife and kids are off doing horse rides and I have a pleasant buzz on. Life is good. :thumbsup:
> 
> If there was work up here I would move here.
> 
> ...





you must be salary! :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

360max said:


> you must be salary! :laughing:


Nope.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

walkerj said:


> Yes they are not cheap.
> I am using wiremold.
> 
> Today was the worst Saturday I have ever worked.
> ...


Damn that sucks. I don't know if it's the camera angle. Either you eat a lot of spinach or spank the monkey like crazy?


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

BBQ said:


> :confused1::confused1::confused1:
> 
> 
> I passed a large electrical supply house, I think next time I may go in and ask what ECs do the type of work I do.


What type of work do you do?


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Loose Neutral said:


> What type of work do you do?


 Now thats funny:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Loose Neutral said:


> What type of work do you do?


Mostly large retail, particularly supermarkets, service, construction, remodeling etc.


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

walkerj said:


> Yes they are not cheap.
> I am using wiremold.
> 
> Today was the worst Saturday I have ever worked.
> ...


Most people anchor the core drill.:whistling2:


----------

